# DIY steam room?



## DIYHomeDesign (May 26, 2011)

Has anybody done this--turned your shower into a steam room? I'm wondering how difficult or easy it can be. A few years ago I stayed with some people who turned their basement shower into a steam room, but they had it done professionally. Curious if it can be done at home relatively easily.


----------



## joecaption (May 28, 2011)

Can it be done? Sure, but why? It will add 0 to the resale value, and get very little use, most likly if the house ever gets sold it will become a closit.
I can not imagine one in a basement, it's already the dampest area in a home and prone to mold growth.
Hay, just my opion. It's your house and you can do anything you want to make it fit your needs.


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2011)

Build it outside and make sure it's big enough to store your lawn mower in it when you find you don,t use it anymore.


----------



## DIYHomeDesign (Jun 7, 2011)

I live in Denver and it's really really dry here, so mold isn't often a problem. Although this year we've gotten a lot of rain, so maybe it would be different. I guess I was more curious if it could be done DIY, not whether or not you all thought it was a crazy idea


----------



## BritKnee (Jun 7, 2011)

you could do this... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_6wBubwXBM]YouTube - &#x202a;DIY Home Made Steam Room&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


Kidding. I think this is a good idea. I used to vacation a lot in Colorado. Good climate for this kind of project I think.


----------



## redwood1922 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been fantasizing about a steamroom for a long time and I think it would get used, say once a week, so I'm with you DIYHomeDesign. It's not like I'm going to get around to it soon but I do like the idea. I do doubt it's 100% DIY esp. if you need to upgrade electrical much. But in some ways it's not that different from a wet bathroom. Except there have to be expansion joints where tile walls meet etc. and of course it needs a vapor barrier, not just a water barrier. And a sloping ceiling and a pricey door. Laticrete has a serious steamroom design guide online, doesn't seem like that's an easy way though. I've heard of easier ways to do it with Shlutter Kerdi.

BTW I have heard it's true it adds nothing to resale value so only makes sense if you're planning on sticking around, but I relate to that, we're probably not going anywhere.

Also of course there are steam modules that look totally DIY-able to install, but most of them aren't long enough to lie down, and the bigger ones are kinda antiseptic fiberglass looking. But you should look at them to see if they do it for you.


----------

